# 5 gallon bucket for fry tank



## phillipatomus (Aug 5, 2008)

I am using a five gallon bucket with a sponge filter for a fry tank. So far so good. Does anyone see any issues with this.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

What about a heater?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

it's probably warm enough in texas right now to not need one


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

yes sir :lol:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*phillipatomus*
this is common, though 5g is tiny... hope you are doing daily water changes and have something for them for soon... if not, go buy a 20g rubbermaid tub and "upgrade" your DIY tank.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i dont know if i would say it is tiny. I use 5.5 gallon aquariums for fry tanks...untill they move into 10 gallons after about 3 months.. i have had great success this route. I have tried other ways and this is the most effective and cost efficient way ime/imo


----------



## phillipatomus (Aug 5, 2008)

Guess I should clarify.

I am using the 5 gallon bucket until the fry are large enough to not get eaten by the small 1 to 2 inch juvies I keep in my 30 gallon.

I use to keep them all together, but I am hoping for a much higher survival rate.

Thanks for the feedback

And yes it is more than warm enough in Texas 9 months out of the year that I don't need a heater


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Good for you Phillipatomus. I say go with what works for you


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

shaguars7 said:


> untill they move into 10 gallons after about 3 months


at 3 months, my fry would not have fit into 10g tanks... that is some seriously slow growth!

phillipatomus, the 30g sounds like a good plan! Frequent water changes in the 5g bucket will help them grow and grow and get to that 30g fast. I used to like 20g long tanks as the 30" of length allowed for young fish to escape from each other... less stress also equaled fast growth. Something to consider! :thumb:


----------

